# Electrical and Electronics Reference materials for sale



## chizhok (Jun 13, 2012)

I just passed my Electrical and Electronics PE exam. I posted my reference materials for sale. The books are in excellent conditions and priced to sell quickly. Check out the links below. My strategy was to spend 4-5 evenings ( 2 hours each evening) every week for 2 months before the exam and solve problems in both sample exams and practice problems book using reference manual. I achieved passing score even though I am 8 years out of school and my current job has very little to do with circuit analysis, signal processing or any other topics covered on the exam. The materials below are the only reference materials I brought to the exam. Good luck everyone!



*Electrical and Electronics Sample Exam for the Electrical and Computer Pe Exam by John A. Camara (2011, Paperback, New)* (Paperback, 2011)

http://product.half.ebay.com/Electrical-and-Electronics-Sample-Exam-for-the-Electrical-and-Computer-Pe-Exam-by-John-A-Camara-2011-Paperback-New/109206580&amp;tg=videtails&amp;item=342872488937



*Electrical and Electronics Practice Problems for the Electrical and Computer Pe Exam by John A. Camara (2010, Paperback)* (Paperback, 2010)

http://product.half.ebay.com/Electrical-and-Electronics-Practice-Problems-for-the-Electrical-and-Computer-Pe-Exam-by-John-A-Camara-2010-Paperback/92882349&amp;tg=videtails&amp;item=342872487923



*Electrical and Electronics Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer Pe Exam by John A. Camara (2010, Hardcover)* (Hardcover, 2010) 

http://product.half.ebay.com/Electrical-and-Electronics-Reference-Manual-for-the-Electrical-and-Computer-Pe-Exam-by-John-A-Camara-2010-Hardcover/92879171&amp;item=342872485889&amp;tg=videtails





National Electrical Code 2008, 1st Edition 



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005BS87F6



*PE Electrical and Computer: Electrical and Electronics Sample Questions and Solutions **[Paperback]* 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1932613552


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> http://engineerboard...hp?showforum=11


----------

